# what gauge wire for jl 1000/v2



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

Im gonna do my install this week and the last thing i need is an amp kit. I want to know what size wires I need for this amp. I will be pushing 2 12w6v2s. Later on I want to add a 2ch amp to power my front door speakers. What size power wire and ground would be best to get?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

4 gauge and you might have to add a 2nd wire down the road.


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

When I get the other amp do i just have to get a distribution block and have 2 4gauge wires come out to each amp?


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

this is what the manual says.......


The 1000/1's “+12 VDC” and “Ground” connections are designed to accept 4 AWG power wire. 4 AWG is the only recommended power wire size for this amplifier.
If you are installing the 1000/1 with other amplifiers and wish to use a single main power wire, use 2 AWG or 1/0 AWG main power wire (depending on the overall current demands of all the amplifiers in the system). This 2 AWG or
1/0 AWG power wire should terminate into a distribution block mounted as close to the amplifiers as possible and should connect to the 1000/1 with 4 AWG power wire.
Note: that smaller AWG numbers mean bigger wire and vice-versa (1/0 AWG is biggest, 2 AWG is smaller, then 4 AWG, then 8 AWG, etc.).


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

i would just put in 1/0 gauge to a distribution block then 4ga to the amp. The price difference between a 2ga kit and a 1/0ga isnt that much, and this way you wont be kicking yourself in the teeth when you want to add a power hungry second amp, or more than one.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

if you want to cut corners for the time being you could just get a 4 ga kit and then when the time comes to add the other amp buy 1/0 and then run to a distro and use your current 4ga from the distro to the amps

Personally I would just go ahead and buy the 1/0 kit and get it over with. It will save you time later down the road redoing your install plus saving you some money which im sure you will appreciate 


Also, if your going to be running a jl 1000/1 I suggest getting an extra battery for the rear. I used to run a 1000/1 and it was very current hungry. but a very nice amp to boot

I hope this helps


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

I dont have the cash to dish out right now for a battery. Can that wait?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

just be pretty conservative with your gain and you'll be golden but def budget for a battery when you get your next amp.


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

So I should get a 1/0 gauge amp kit run that from that battery to a distrobuter block and run a 4 gauge from the dist. to the amp for now. Then when i get the other amp run another 4gauge to other amp from the dist.?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

correct


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

great thanx.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

anytime. 

so what is the other amp you plan to get in the future for your mids and highs?


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

sorry last question, what size ground should i use?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

with it being as short as it will be 4 gauge will work just fine


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was thinking to get a jl 300/2 and an aftermarket 3 way component system to replace the one I have in my car. By the way I have a 09 GTI.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

use the same size that you use for power. keep as short as possible.


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

its a 2 door I will have the rears faded to the front.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Also do the big three.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

nice car. and thats a good choice for an amp. If it were my car and i was going to run that amp i would get a pair of them. One for left and one for right. I tend to like a lot of headroom though. For reference, I have 250 watts on tap for each mid in my car and 100 watts per tweeter on tap. Not that I would ever have a need for that power but nice to have that headroom if you know what i mean?


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

I dont know how. I dont even know where the alternator is on my car. Its so damn compact in the engine bay.


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

I cant find a 1/0 amp kit that comes with rca's. I dont want to spend too much on wires. Wish I could just do the 4gauge.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

1/0 kit
0 GAUGE DUAL AMP POWER KIT

rca
Knukonceptz product detail for NEW KARMA SS 2 CHANNEL 4 METER RCA CABLE


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

still too much, but thanx, what size fuze do i need?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

keep in mind that kit i linked you to will come with all the wire you will need including the 4 gauge.

also do a 150 up front. 100 in the rear for the 1000/1 and a 30 for the 300/2


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

where am I gona stick the 100 and 30 fuse?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

the distribution block that kit comes with


----------



## kreeper187 (Apr 5, 2010)

nvm figured it out.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I love these JL question threads, mainly because JL has some of the best, most detailed user manuals around. If you dont have them you can EASILY get them from JL's website. I dont understand why its so hard for some people to figure things out on their own, rather than expect to given all the perfect advice on a forum...


----------

